# Improved Ferplast Jenny



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

*EDIT: *

As someone pointed out yesterday, Ferplast jenny is hard to access. So I made some changes and this is how it turned out, what do you guys think?



















I took the door from the top, made a whole for it in the front, put the door in and added the top of my old cage on top of the Jenny. 

*How it was at first*

So, the new cage arrived today. I don't have a car so I looked like an idiot getting it home from the post office. But it was worth it. I spent like 3 hours putting it all together, getting it they way I wanted. Edward and Giacomo was moping, it was cutting into their free time. 

Now, before anyone jumps down my throat, which I think people do a little too fast in here, I know the cage they were first in was too small, it's the reason I got the bigger one. They were only in there together for a week, with 6 hours of free time every day, more during the weekend. The picture is an older one from when I first got Edward, so there was hardly anything in there for him to play with. 

Old home









New Home









Moving in


















Nice view from the top









Help...









This is new









Yay, new toys









What do you want, I'm busy









Giacomo was hiding out more to begin with, but they are both all over the place now, rearranging stuff etc. They love it and I love it, so it's all good.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Edward and Giacomo all moved in*

Their first home was very small, espcially for two males...But the main thing is that you've now got a bigger one for them and knew you needed to upgrade  
I'm sure they'll love it in there, especially with the variety of toys.
I can't believe how huge Edward is compared to Giacomo :lol: 

Is it a Ferplast Jenny? I've heard that they are hard to access and get to your ratties...What's your thoughts on it/how are you finding it?


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Edward and Giacomo all moved in*

Yeah, it was small. I knew it was okay for a week, but I had to get something bigger and quick. I ordered it on Friday and it arrived today. 

Edward is 9 months and Giacomo is 9 weeks, that's why. I was told that once I had one rat, I couldn't introduce another one. I believed it until someone told me that wasn't true. First thing I did, was get another rat to keep Edward company. 

Yeah, it is kind of hard, considering I have the cage in my bookshelf and can't use the top door. But as for right now it's okay. I might consider making a bigger door in the middle, it's not that hard if you have the right tools.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Edward and Giacomo all moved in*

Looks nice! I"m sure your guys are thrilled! 
And I love the big rat/little rat contrast, it's so weird to get a check on how much these little buggers grow, isn't it?

ps. Just noticed you were in Vienna. I visited for a few days last summer, really wish I could have stayed longer, but it was a beautiful city from what I saw!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Edward and Giacomo all moved in*

Great cage! The boys look like they are having loads of fun  Enjoy!


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Improved Freplast Jenny*

Thanks guys

As Emster pointed out yesterday, Ferplast jenny is hard to access. So I made some changes and this is how it turned out, what do you guys think?



















I took the door from the top, made a whole for it in the front, put the door in and added the top of my old cage on top of the Jenny. 

*CaptainFlow*, I have lived in Vienna since August 2006 and I love it here. It truly is a beautiful city.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow! That is a dramtic change and I bet your boys love it, especially with the added level.
I bet it's way easier to access as well now. You've done a great job  It looks like you've just been to the shop and brought it like that.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great - I was going to do that with my Jenny (the door) when I get the boys all arranged and ordered. Glad someone experimented for me :lol:


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks. The boys love it, running all over the place, and they love the top part. 

Here is a little tip for you. Cut the bar in the middle and then wiggle it up and down and it breaks off so there are no sharp edges on the side. The bar in the middle is a little harder, but it's no problem. And the door works great. So much easier to get to everything


----------

